

There's a new version of Google Analytics available - Dramatize
http://google.com/analytics

======
citricsquid
sigh.

The new version is all ajaxy with everything in one tab: I want to be able to
open multiple views for multiple websites in multiple tabs. Now I have to re-
open GA for each different thing I want to look at and then navigate to it,
because I can't open these in a new tab.

The geckoboard esque dashboard is cool though.

------
shazow
I can't believe Google Analytics hasn't pursued any kind of real-time
analytics by now. It's a real detriment to have a 2~6 hour lag for any kind of
recent data.

Even if it was something ad-hoc like a Lab that did basic real-time analytics,
would be so neat/useful.

------
ejgejg
I hate that it now takes two clicks to get to Content->Overview when it use to
take one. I mostly look at the overview pages to see where people are coming
from and what pages they are looking at and it seems like a lot more clicking
and scrolling is involved to see what I want to see.

------
pedrokost
Can someone explain what is new? No changes are visible in my account. I
suppose the update did not come yet to Slovenia.

~~~
pkteison
Article should link to a page with actual info, like:
[http://www.google.com/support/analyticshelp/bin/answer.py?an...](http://www.google.com/support/analyticshelp/bin/answer.py?answer=1230973&topic=1006221?utm_source=gablog&utm_medium=blog&utm_campaign=newga-
blog&utm_content=newhelp)

"Help articles › The New Version of Google Analytics

The New Version of Google Analytics Share Comment Print Our new version of
Analytics provides three significant enhancements:

A redesigned Google Analytics platform to enable major new functionality

A streamlined interface to make it easier to get to the information you want

Improved report performance for faster reports

Currently, we are showcasing the following features in the new version of
Analytics:

A completely redesigned, faster interface (read more).

Multiple dashboards—build a custom dashboard for each department (read more).

Event Goals! Track your PDF downloads as goals with events, or configure 2
minutes play time on a video as a goal. Read Kayden's great blog post on this
feature.

More powerful custom reports—you can pre-filter reports and build additional
data views (read more).

New Term Cloud visualization.

. . ."

------
yahelc
Best new feature: Events as Goals. Now, there's no need to _ever_ use fake
pageviews for interactions.

------
AlexC04
Too early to tell if I'm going to like it. Going to take a LOT of getting used
to. I already miss the view where I see each individual website and the hits,
uniques and visitors.

    
    
        - website-a.com 50 visits, 2 minutes on site
        - website-b.com 25 visits, 4 minutes on site
        - etc...
    

Maybe it's still there somewhere, but who knows?

------
iaskwhy
I really miss being able to add a report to the dashboard by simply clicking
on "Add to Dashboard"! Now I have to actually know what I'm doing in order to
add it to the dashboard. Which also made me realise how much I suck at
understanding all those parameters... (It also shows how easy Analytics was
for everyone, right?)

~~~
rhizome
Sounds like GA Training is going to be an emerging business model. ;)

------
hamedh
it still uses flash for the graphs

~~~
oscardelben
Yes, I naively tried to access it with my iPad. Of course no data was showing
up.

------
joeybaker
Looks like they cut out the "In-Page Analytics" feature. Too bad, it's a great
idea but has been eternally buggy.

~~~
curiouscats
Actually I think they might be including in page info try the pivot view. I am
not sure if that is what you mean. The data actually seems better than I could
get in the old view. But jeez getting to it a pain. I really can't imagine how
the GA interface is so annoying to use (bot the old one and the new one). I
would think they have really good people - maybe they just don't give them any
reasonable amount of time. It seems to take way too many clicks to get info.
And that it is way too confusing.

At least the new view finally deleted an extra site that someone shared with
me then deleted themselves and yet it stayed on my GA account and I was never
able to delete it for over 2 years.

------
po
Looks like they forgot to include a way to delete a profile.

